# Need Career Suggestions



## nmorgan (May 31, 2010)

Hi, I am an INFJ Maestro who wants to turn “helping disadvantaged people” into a career. I would love it if anyone could give me suggestions for careers that match with all of my components or with as many of my components as possible. It can be any career as long as it matches with these components. My main specific career components:
1. Conduct research by observing behavior or phenomena, gathering or compiling, reading and learning information, idea generation and using visual associate memory, in a social science field. 
2. Drawing comics and graffiti art, and other illustrations. Designing and building small models, like puzzles and architecture models. Creating and editing film and music art projects. 
3. Help the most poor and disadvantaged people in the world on a local, national and international level.
4. Increasing awareness of disadvantaged people’s psychological and social conditions through psychological advertising and contact to social scientists, psychologists, politicians and economists.
5. I want my work environment to be similar to that of an FBI analyst by first observing real-world facts and evidence (outdoor field work), then using information and idea generation to “solve a criminal case” (conduct research – no more than two hours a day of research in front of a computer), and then to observe if real changes have been made. I dislike doing computer work.
6. Even though I want to have several new and interesting projects often, I do want to specialize in certain skills and knowledge, so that there is a high demand for me, and I will have financial security and job security, and I’m able to find work in many cities (examples of this might be, a doctor, lawyer or teacher).

Thanks!


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Combining all those factors may not be possible. a few ideas are: working for a national health organization to increase awareness of certain diseases., like heart disease or lung cancer. This will cover points 1 through 4. You can research and thendraw ad copy to distribute. Some diseases are more endemic to the poor and disadvantaged. Epidemiology is another option and would cover 5 and 6, though with that you better be good at statistics.


----------



## katerp (Apr 26, 2010)

I agree with the above poster. It will be hard to find a job that allows you to be creative and have variety while maintaining structured research/analysis and job security. You'll most likely have to sacrifice at least one or two of those criteria. Maybe you would be better off pursuing some of your interests in your free time as hobbies rather than as part of your career, or you could work in more than one field - with more outlets you're more likey to fit in all your interests. But just off the top of my head: If you're interested in creative endeavors and want to use that to help people you could write a book (or articles) about the plight of the poor and disadvantaged, or be a photojournalist or a documentary filmmaker (any of these would involve research, creativity, variety, and helping the disadvantaged, but the work may not be as stable). Sigmund's suggestion to work with a health organization or charity might also be a good fit. If there's a specific cause you're interested in it might help to look up charities and organizations involved with that cause and see what kinds of jobs/internships/volunteer opportunities they offer.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

If you created your own presentation and went on tours through various schools, this may not be a bad idea to achieve a fair number of these goals. In going to the schools, you would have the opportunity to collect information assuming that the "poor and disadvantaged people" can include children in schools. The comics would be part of what could be used within the presentation. While I'm not totally clear on how this would be funded, it is an idea that I thought I'd toss out there. Perhaps it could be part of some reality show, "MTV cleans up America's schools" or some idea like that maybe.

For example, look at Natasha Tsakos' TED presentation. Dave Egger's Wish is another TED presentation that may be inspiring.


----------

